# vacuum breaker on commercial disposal



## dugansz (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi, Don't do a lot of restaurant work and have two questions... how high do i mount vacuum breaker on restaurant disposer . Has solonoid to open and close water to disposer and is next to dishwasher. Also i assume the dishwasher doesnt need backflow prevention because the water fills from the top and is an air gap? Thanks Dugansz


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

That is pretty specific questions and that will allow non plumbers handi hack to read this.

Call the manufacturer tech support, they will say.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what does your local code state for that? different places have different codes, so whats good here may not be there, and if you cant find it anywhere you can ask local inspector what he wants since he will be approving it at inspection..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

That's another great idea to check your code book, it's all in there!

You do have a code book right?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

This feels like a trick question to me. . . .


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> That is pretty specific questions and that will allow non plumbers handi hack to read this.
> 
> Call the manufacturer tech support, they will say.



Where should we post so only real plumbers can see?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Where should we post so only real plumbers can see?


Business lounge, 500 posts to get in. If you want to share sensitive stuff to stay among plumbers it's THE place.


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

*pull my finger please*



dugansz said:


> Hi, Don't do a lot of restaurant work and have two questions... how high do i mount vacuum breaker on restaurant disposer . Has solonoid to open and close water to disposer and is next to dishwasher. Also i assume the dishwasher doesnt need backflow prevention because the water fills from the top and is an air gap? Thanks Dugansz


its a standard 6 in. above flood rim for AVB which is typical for commercial water feed garbage disposals. 12 in. for pvb, or svb i notice a chit ton of nonsensical comments left here by the same boring few. i thought this was a site for professionals to share ? need i explain the importance of location, accessibility and position of avb ? christ i hope not. open up ur code book.


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

*enough is enough already*



ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what does your local code state for that? different places have different codes, so whats good here may not be there, and if you cant find it anywhere you can ask local inspector what he wants since he will be approving it at inspection..


backflow prevention devices and criteria are most def. not jurisdictional as much as they are nationally recognized. the correct and always proper install for all avb is 6 in. above flood rim or equipment being served. i notice u always have something nonsensical or open-ended as a response to every question. r u really a qualified plumber ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

callmemaster said:


> backflow prevention devices and criteria are most def. not jurisdictional as much as they are nationally recognized. the correct and always proper install for all avb is 6 in. above flood rim or equipment being served. i notice u always have something nonsensical or open-ended as a response to every question. r u really a qualified plumber ?


and who are you? are you even licensed?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

callmemaster said:


> backflow prevention devices and criteria are most def. not jurisdictional as much as they are nationally recognized. the correct and always proper install for all avb is 6 in. above flood rim or equipment being served. i notice u always have something nonsensical or open-ended as a response to every question. r u really a qualified plumber ?


Well, you see theres two things going on here. Most of the time the nonsensical replies are to those who either arent plumbers or havent followed the rules and posted an intro saying how they are a plumber.

The other thing which has happened as of late is they dont want to post actual specific answers even to questions from other real plumbers in most of the usual sections of the forum as someone who isnt a plumber might see. That is why tango said to post in the business forum where only those with 500 or more posts can see.

Now if you dont talk about actual plumbing issues outside of the business forum how is anyone to get 500 posts? Just talk about nonsense I guess.

The real issue is that they say they want privacy from hacks and the general public but they use a plumbing forum designed to display their discussions to the general public for the purpose of ad revenue. And they refuse to go to one of the private forums which require some proof of professionalism before you can even post. It seems mostly because they like jerking around the occassional hack/home owner who will ask for help.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

skoronesa said:


> Well, you see theres two things going on here. Most of the time the nonsensical replies are to those who either arent plumbers or havent followed the rules and posted an intro saying how they are a plumber.
> 
> The other thing which has happened as of late is they dont want to post actual specific answers even to questions from other real plumbers in most of the usual sections of the forum as someone who isnt a plumber might see. That is why tango said to post in the business forum where only those with 500 or more posts can see.
> 
> ...


A few years ago during the mass exodus, quite a few members hated this place and made no qualms about it. Too bad because a lot of cool guys left. 

The real issue, or borderline phenomenon is that old members poke there head in once in a while to just try to stir the pot. 

I can’t stand and abhor The Golden Coral. What sense would it make to poke my head in there and yell to everyone how much the place sucks? Or go a step further and sit down, eat my food ( if that’s what you want to call it) and wear a shirt and hat that says ‘If you want real buffet style food, go to China Buffet!’

And just to be sure, when you say “they”, this includes you right...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

callmemaster said:


> backflow prevention devices and criteria are most def. not jurisdictional as much as they are nationally recognized. the correct and always proper install for all avb is 6 in. above flood rim or equipment being served. i notice u always have something nonsensical or open-ended as a response to every question. r u really a qualified plumber ?


LOL more than qualified..all you have shown is not much of anything to warrant true answers...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

89plumbum said:


> A few years ago during the mass exodus, quite a few members hated this place and made no qualms about it. Too bad because a lot of cool guys left.
> 
> The real issue, or borderline phenomenon is that old members poke there head in once in a while to just try to stir the pot.
> 
> ...




When I say "they" I do not include myself. But I don't feel I belong in the group you decide either. I belong to several plumbing forums, 3 of which I am active on. Over the past couple months I havent been on here or anywhere much because of life. But believe it or not my activity on here is greater than the other two. Usually by the time I find a post asking a question that I have a good answer to ithas already been answered by all of the regulars.

Those questions usually fall into two categories, questions from you install guys about new con code specifics which I admittedly lack experience with as I do almost entirely service work. Or there are questions from non-plumbers and newbies that didnt follow the rules.

Occasionally I have done like the rest of you and played the game telling them to get bubble fluid for their level or a bucket of steam for their boiler. But I usually choose to give answers to the best of my knowledge to actually help them wether they are plumbers following the rules or not. Some of you hate the idea of diy because you might lose some money. Others think that plumbing is too sacred to be touched and forget that it's only recently that small farms are uncommon and that most people built or fixed their own homes.

If we continue to treat people like they are stupid and should just hand us their money than we are no better than the elites who run this country. This sort of negative attitude is why this country is being torn apart. I understand not wanting to tell diy/hacks how stuff works but you shouldnt be insulting them like they are the scum of the earth either just because they asked a question in the wrong forum.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

What I find very odd, in my province anyone is allowed to do their own plumbing However No one is allowed to do their own electrical!

No I won't help out diy because usually they laugh in my face and act like know it alls, are belligerent when you tell them no. I got one last week, he pissed me off. 
Got another one yesterday she wanted consultation and when I told the fee she said she wasn't sure she wanted to do it anyway. I knew right then and there it was click bait and they were going to con me to waste time and info to do it themselves.

Plus I'm 100% responsible to what ever hack they do if I say anything.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> What I find very odd, in my province anyone is allowed to do their own plumbing However No one is allowed to do their own electrical!
> 
> No I won't help out diy because usually they laugh in my face and act like know it alls, are belligerent when you tell them no. I got one last week, he pissed me off.
> Got another one yesterday she wanted consultation and when I told the fee she said she wasn't sure she wanted to do it anyway. I knew right then and there it was click bait and they were going to con me to waste time and info to do it themselves.
> ...



I dont mind telling people answers on the internet. Now will I go to someones house and "consult" without charging a fee? Only if they are a friend. And even then I often have to leave my non paying friends hanging as I have very little free time. When someone new calls our shop and wants service the first thingwe do is get a card number and do a 200$ credit hold. That weeds out the clientelle you dont like right off the bat.

But when someone posts a question online where I am free to answer at my leisure when I am testing a toilet then I have no problem helping them. Either their project will work out nicely or it gets found when they go to sell their house and they lose money on the sale price. Or the new homeowner can claim any issues on their homeowners insurance if the insurance company wants they can sue the old owners.

More often then not diy around here is replacing a faucet or a toilet and the risk is low. Most people have wells and septic so they arent bothering other households with their screw ups. And those that can afford town water dont usually have the time to diy so they call a plumber.

I wasnt saying you guys were wrong for not helping diy just that we should be nice to them and if you really want a private forum then go find one. There are many out there and while I have my own preference I dont expect you to use the same either as I have been asked by some of you. Honestly I am surprised you guys dont just have a social media group instead of using an antiquated forum like this. But then again, maybe I am not the only one here without a social media account.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

skoronesa said:


> When I say "they" I do not include myself. But I don't feel I belong in the group you decide either. I belong to several plumbing forums, 3 of which I am active on. Over the past couple months I havent been on here or anywhere much because of life. But believe it or not my activity on here is greater than the other two. Usually by the time I find a post asking a question that I have a good answer to ithas already been answered by all of the regulars.
> 
> Those questions usually fall into two categories, questions from you install guys about new con code specifics which I admittedly lack experience with as I do almost entirely service work. Or there are questions from non-plumbers and newbies that didnt follow the rules.
> 
> ...


That's a fair and reasonable assessment. Everyone comes here or to any forum for their own personal reasons. 

There are some other good forums like Oldschool's, and probably others as well. 
It's no secret that it can be a little frustrating thinking about the revenue being generated off the backs of plumbers sharing all the knowledge they've acquired over the years. Personally, I try not to make the title of my threads about what the thread actually contains. 

The light hazing to home owners can be found in some of the oldest threads. I do agree they can get out of hand and are downright degrading. 

On a side note. This place use to have a number of members who constantly attacked one another. Seems like things have simmered down quite a bit in that respect. 

Finally, I don't think I would expect you or anyone to be part of a certain group, but isn't that exactly what the advertising in your signature does?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

89plumbum said:


> That's a fair and reasonable assessment. Everyone comes here or to any forum for their own personal reasons.
> 
> There are some other good forums like Oldschool's, and probably others as well.
> It's no secret that it can be a little frustrating thinking about the revenue being generated off the backs of plumbers sharing all the knowledge they've acquired over the years. Personally, I try not to make the title of my threads about what the thread actually contains.
> ...



After work about once a week the guys have beer-thirty. It's private, just us joe blows in the trenches and the managers even get **** if they show up. It's our time to shoot the ****, complain about customers and bosses, admit that we dont know everything even if we have done this for decades and ask the group questions in a nonthreatening space. We are all supportive of each other and even when we talk about our very different political views we are civil and don't call names. The forum my signature references reminds me of beer-thirty and I would like other plumbers/hvacs like my self to know there is an inviting place like that. That is why it is in my signature.

That said attendance is low and this place is quite a hoot with many good threads and I would never pick solely one over the other if this place stays this good. That said this forum has it's drawbacks. I don't actually see them making ad revenue as a bad thing. Something has to pay the server bill. What does bother me is those who complain about the neccessary evil of letting the public see our convos to pay those bills but dont want to actually change the situation, just wanting to ridicule the public for doing what this site was designed for.

I guess the biggest problem of all is the banner saying "Plumbing proffessionals only". That is a lie.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Btw, the word which got censored twice is "shizz".


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I dont mind telling people answers on the internet. Now will I go to someones house and "consult" without charging a fee? Only if they are a friend. And even then I often have to leave my non paying friends hanging as I have very little free time. When someone new calls our shop and wants service the first thingwe do is get a card number and do a 200$ credit hold. That weeds out the clientelle you dont like right off the bat.


Tell me more about the consultation or estimate, someone wants to install a sump pump back up because the regular one wasn't enough when they were flooded by the river and "wants me to take a look". I tell them my rate and credit towards the job but they always refuse (99% of the time) and it feels like they were insulted. Or they say to me the other companies go there for free.

If I were to do that free, I'd be seriously wasting 5-6 trips on some weeks and what I found out the other companies offer ridiculously low prices and probably inflate the bill when they start or cut corners because they were so low.

Explain to me how you guys do it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Tell me more about the consultation or estimate, someone wants to install a sump pump back up because the regular one wasn't enough when they were flooded by the river and "wants me to take a look". I tell them my rate and credit towards the job but they always refuse (99% of the time) and it feels like they were insulted. Or they say to me the other companies go there for free.
> 
> If I were to do that free, I'd be seriously wasting 5-6 trips on some weeks and what I found out the other companies offer ridiculously low prices and probably inflate the bill when they start or cut corners because they were so low.
> 
> Explain to me how you guys do it.



Usually they would send of us guys out to take a look and make a parts list and take pictures or whatever was needed. The customer would get charged our shop rate for the time used. In the scenario you mention I would try to keep it at the hour minimum.


If they complain about having to pay the hour my plumbing service manager who is salary would stop at his leisure when he happens to be in the area. If they end up having us do the work we would waive his time. If we don't get the job than we already have the 200$ credit hold to deduct our time from.



Or we would ask if there are any other issues they want fixed so that a normal guy could go on a service call and take a look at the future work while he is there.


I think the key is the credit hold. It should at least be your hour minimum. This makes it clear that you are getting paid for showing up regardless. It doesn't even have to be a credit hold it could just be a normal credit card charge and if you dont end up going you can call the bank and have it reversed.


----------

